# Lunker Trout



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Sabine Monster Trout! and a few on ice too!!! Good Job! James Taylor
27.25"


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Trout was caught weighed and released.


----------



## rpavlick (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your photo is the cover photo of facebook.com/2coolfishing!


----------

